# removing eyes from rod



## johnpaul (Jul 6, 2011)

how do I remove this eye from the rod


----------



## johnpaul (Jul 6, 2011)

I hop I can remove this eye were rod tip broke and attach a new tip any help would be great.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Removing Lne Guide*

I use a box cutter to cut across the thread over the guide foot. Peel the wraps off. Scrape off the residual thread coverings.

I don't know how much of the tip was broken off, but I never was satisfied with removing a guide and putting a tip on at this point.

There will be a difference in action for sure!  JMHO C2


----------



## johnpaul (Jul 6, 2011)

*thanks*

I hope to atleast use it for a pier rod. Gonna try it trolling from my yak


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

The rod will be stiffer, but I still use several that I have broken and added a new tip. It all depends on how much was broken off the tip. It will only cost a couple of bucks to try this fix, and if you don't like the action, you can remove the guide for later use.


----------

